# wysiwyg-editor für velocity?



## DP (4. Jun 2005)

genau.

gibts da was vernünftiges?!

tanke


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Jun 2005)

es gibt veloclipse, ob das was kann weiß ich net...


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

veloclipse macht das ganz normale Syntax-Highliting und zeigt den Sourcecode an, ist relativ praktisch

WYSIWYG ist eine sinnlose Forderung, weil Velocity ja auf beliebigen plain text dateien operiert

wenn du HTML meinst, dann nimm einfach irgendeinen WYSIWYG HTML Editor (z.B. Dreamweaver, Frontpage), das funktioniert problemlos, wei Velocity nicht mit Tags arbeitet (man schreibt einfach $foo.bar oder sowas)


----------



## DP (6. Jun 2005)

naja, das mit dem wysiwyg meinte ich eher einen automatismus, der mit z.b. entsprechend die schleifen-arbeit abnimmt... die ewige #foreach-tipperei etc. geht mir tierisch auf die eier...


----------

